# A Thousand Sons & Prospero Burns cover questions...



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

...and other cover questions.

Is the guy on the front cover Phosis or Ahriman? I'm looking at Lexicanum right now and it looks more like Phosis. Unless lexi has it switched. And is the guy on the front cover of PB Leman?

The other questions were about people on the covers of the other HH books...well mainly the ones that aren't as obvious.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are covers made up by artists that doesnt mean anyone on those covers except Primarchs are recognisable. People take too seriously covers.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The sorceror on the cover of A Thousand Sons is likely to be Ahriman because:

1) It is his story.
2) The marines behind him have scarabs on their right shoulder. The Scarab Occult was led by Ahriman.

The central figure on the cover of Prospero Burns is presumed to be Russ because:

1) He fits the description of Russ.
2) He has what are presumed to be his wolves (Freki and Geri) at his side.


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

increaso said:


> The sorceror on the cover of A Thousand Sons is likely to be Ahriman because:
> 
> 1) It is his story.
> 2) The marines behind him have scarabs on their right shoulder. The Scarab Occult was led by Ahriman.
> ...


This is what I thought about both covers.

I think at times you can't take the cover too seriously in guessing who might be who, but occasionaly the artist has done a good enough job of what the writer has written as a description of a character. 

Though Russ suffered burns to his face as a result of acid rain showers so the guy on Prospero Burns is perhaps a bit too pretty :laugh:


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Roninman said:


> Those are covers made up by artists that doesnt mean anyone on those covers except Primarchs are recognisable. People take too seriously covers.


Ummm no? Not too seriously, there's just something about characters on covers that make reading more interesting. 

That's what I'm thinking about Ahriman, but if you look at the picture of Phosis on lexi, his armor is more like the figure on the Thousand Sons cover. Just an observation really.

And I think the over on PB is Russ too bc of his wolves and what not, but doesn't he look at little to regular Astartes size?


----------

